# DIY Fan A/C



## j99jm (Nov 16, 2007)

Check this out if you can't afford a portable a/c unit or expensive inline fans to drop temperatures in a room.

http://www.eng.uwaterloo.ca/~gmilburn/ac/pete_ac.html


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 16, 2007)

It doesn't give much detail.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 16, 2007)

The problem with this type of cooler is the cooling line will sweat in the humid summer and that will spit water everywhere.


----------

